# Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen



## Nemanja93pk (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello guys, i`m having this issue, for a while.... Blue Screen or psyhical memory dump, it always shows after playing some game for a minute or two, or after a while using computer (not playing games).... I used to have this problem with Windows XP, now i have it with windows 7 ,i tried with reinstalling graphic card driver and still nothing helps ( ... i really need help this is iritating to much....

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Dual core, 6400+, 3200Mghz,2cores, 2 Logical processors.
Graphic Card: NVidia GeForce 9600Gt (512mb/DDR3)
Ram: 2Gigabytes

=====================================================
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	24
BCP1:	00000000001904FB
BCP2:	FFFFF8800735FE38
BCP3:	FFFFF8800735F6A0
BCP4:	FFFFF88001029398
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\100610-23181-01.dmp
C:\Users\Nemanja\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-35786-0.sysdata.xml
====================================================

THANKS IN WAY!!!! <3


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Bugcheck = *0x24* = NTFS File System = HDD

Run HDD diagnostics - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Nemanja93pk (Oct 5, 2010)

This didn`t help.. Need help so bad (

Now it showed me,

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	3b
BCP1:	00000000C0000005
BCP2:	FFFFF800028C4E2E
BCP3:	FFFFF880020D0FE0
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\100710-23790-01.dmp
C:\Users\Nemanja\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-39343-0.sysdata.xml


----------



## Nemanja93pk (Oct 5, 2010)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Bugcheck = *0x24* = NTFS File System = HDD
> 
> ...


HDD Diagnostics passed successfully....  What else should i try?!??!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Follow these directions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Do a disk check too. Open an *elevated command prompt* and enter *chkdsk /r*.


----------



## Nemanja93pk (Oct 5, 2010)

Jonathan_King said:


> Follow these directions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html
> 
> Do a disk check too. Open an *elevated command prompt* and enter *chkdsk /r*.


I`ve done 1st step, and i uploaded zipped file to zippy share, so you can download it from :

http://www21.zippyshare.com/v/65701191/file.html

Disk check passed with out problems...


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Remove ESET with this tool: http://download.eset.com/special/ESETUninstaller.exe

Install the 2010 version: http://www.eset.com/download

Remove Daemon Tools Lite, as it is using SPTD. SPTD is known to cause BSODs.

Remove SPTD when you're done, with this tool: http://www.duplexsecure.com/download/SPTDinst-v174-x64.exe

Remove Free Registry Cleaner and Registry Mechanic; registry optimizers and cleaners are known to cause problems. Their positive effects are debated frequently, but we have seen them cause too many BSODs and other problems to endorse them.

Install this Realtec NIC driver: http://218.210.127.131/downloads/do...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


```
amon.sys     Fri May 11 02:23:04 2007
Rt64win7.sys Tue Nov 17 12:01:19 2009
sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:55:14 2009
```
...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Oct  7 14:47:58.652 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:24.244
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff800028c4e2e, fffff880020d0fe0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExAcquireResourceSharedLite+4e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  lsass.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Oct  5 18:37:56.446 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:28:05.038
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff8800735fe38, fffff8800735f6a0, fffff88001029398}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for amon.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for amon.sys
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsGetNextChildScb+8 )
PROCESS_NAME:  mscorsvw.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Oct  5 14:15:47.398 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:24:54.006
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff88003cb03a3, fffff88006b4eb90, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::Present+27 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  hl.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Oct  3 18:34:17.534 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:43:11.001
BugCheck 50, {fffff88002ce0516, 0, fffff80002be252d, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlpNewSecurityObject+c9d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Oct  3 17:50:05.950 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:24.542
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88006d903e8, fffff88006d8fc50, fffff800028dbe03}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for amon.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for amon.sys
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsGetNextNtfsMcbEntry+87 )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Oct  3 16:47:11.379 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:26.986
BugCheck 50, {fffff88002251762, 0, fffff80002b8bd50, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlpNewSecurityObject+4c0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  mscorsvw.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Oct  3 16:41:10.831 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:04.298
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88005e753f8, fffff88005e74c60, fffff880010b220e}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsOpenAttribute+9be )
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Oct  3 16:32:33.765 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:54.357
BugCheck 24, {1904fb, fffff88007c98e38, fffff88007c986a0, fffff88001217398}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for amon.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for amon.sys
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsGetNextChildScb+8 )
PROCESS_NAME:  regsvr32.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## Nemanja93pk (Oct 5, 2010)

Can i have any FREE ANTIVIRUS ??? ( I don`t have any option to pay via internet... (( i`m going to do everything else now... and we`ll see how it works... I hope this will help... thanks for your help guys... wish me luck ))


----------



## Nemanja93pk (Oct 5, 2010)

Jonathan_King said:


> Remove ESET with this tool: http://download.eset.com/special/ESETUninstaller.exe
> 
> Install the 2010 version: http://www.eset.com/download
> 
> ...


Man thank you very very much, i think that this helped me out... i played the game which always getting memory dump more than usual.. and nothing happened... i hope this is it.... THANK YOU AGAIN!!!! <3


----------



## Nemanja93pk (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, i was wrong ... ((

==================================
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	50
BCP1:	FFFFF880090802A0
BCP2:	0000000000000000
BCP3:	FFFFF88003AE2ADA
BCP4:	0000000000000002
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\100910-18376-01.dmp
C:\Users\Nemanja\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-37346-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
====================================

So what should i do again!?!?


----------



## Nemanja93pk (Oct 5, 2010)

So here we go again... zipped file perfmonreport + Windows7_jcgriff2
http://rapidshare.com/files/424076010/report.zip

So what should i do again!?!?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

In the future, please attach reports to TSF, not Rapidshare, if possible. Those of us without paid accounts must wait.

Here is a free anti-virus, highly recommended by us BSOD analysts: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

Where did you get your copy of Windows 7?

As for the dumps...I still see old ESET, so better remove that.

...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Oct  9 14:06:06.011 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:16.603
BugCheck 50, {fffff880090802a0, 0, fffff88003ae2ada, 2}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGCONTEXT::Present+175e )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  hl.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Oct  9 13:08:02.160 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:51:09.752
BugCheck 50, {fffff8800b8eecf0, 0, fffff880012f4996, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for amon.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for amon.sys
Probably caused by : amon.sys ( amon+48c0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  TotalCmd.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## Nemanja93pk (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok i`ll try that...and this copy i got from a guys who work with PCs, who own a pc store shops...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Validate your Windows 7 OS - 

www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Nemanja93pk (Oct 5, 2010)

Oke and here we go again... ://


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nemanja93pk said:


> Ok i`ll try that...and this copy i got from a guys who work with PCs, who own a pc store shops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did the OS pass validation?

Is the Windows 7 DVD an original genuine disc?

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Nemanja93pk (Oct 5, 2010)

No, it has crack or something like it... :// So its like validated but illegal...:S


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Better get a valid OS then.

Apologies, we cannot assist any more, unless you need help locating a legal version of Windows.



Forum Rules said:


> ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with the following activities
> 
> * software pirating
> ...


http://www.techsupportforum.com/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules


----------

